# WILL Dr. G finally get a Mac?



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

Dr. G. said, not so long ago:

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Let the word go forth, a Mac user by 700 posts or Bust! We shall see.<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Now that he has reached 700 posts, let's see if he is a Mac user, or Bust...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Greetings, my friend. Sadly, it is a bust. I still have the $5700 sitting in my research account, with an additional $400 which may be accessed in April, but no Mac yet. Folks like Macdoc, PosterBoy, et al have been quite helpful in their suggestions, and I have just about decided upon what to get. However, I am teaching five web courses this semester, to 121 students, and time is not on my side. As well, the local Mac Maven has suggested that I wait until the news on the iMac is released in terms of any changes to this system. Then, I shall make my final decision and order a Mac. Right now, I am leaning towards a 17" AlPB. Do I dare say "A Mac by 800/900/1000 or Bust!?!" We shall see.

How is life treating you in the Yukon? Other than Quebec, the Yukon is the only province or territory from which I have not had a telelearner for one of my six web courses since 1997.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

Hey Dr. G!

I just thought it was funny (and it still is) to see you hesitate, just the way I did when I first considered becoming a Mac user (about 2 years ago, now). And I can understand that buying something THAT expensive is not like buying a hot-dog. Some people, and that includes me, want to get the best of every dollar they spend.

After a few months reading Mac news and, yes, Mac boards, I settled for an iBook. And yes, a couple of weeks after I had spent almost three grands, the iBooks got a speed bump. Such is life. The fun I had between the time I purchased my iBook and the time they got sped up was worth more than what the speed/feature bump was. (Since then, I have sold the iBook -- Macs keep an incredible value -- and bought a PowerBook, with which I am totally satisfied.)

I noticed you often say 'We shall see', and I would like to tell you not to wait 'until your blind' to see. Mathematically (if we calculate the limits of features and price), if you wait until the end of times, you will get a computer with infinite power for free. But you will also have spent an eternity without a Mac (which might well be the definition of Hell)...

If you have the money (and i believe you are not looking for a PowerMac), don't wait... go for the PowerBook, it is smoking hot (no pun intended), and it is portable, while the iMac isn't, really. Whatever performance bump you will get in three, six, eigth months is not worth the wait. OS X is a mature system, the G4 a mature processor. And what more can a PowerBook get that you _really_ need? 

According to my (very scientific) calculations, if you had written your 700 posts on this board with a 1 GHz PowerBook, a 5 GHz PowerBook with Bluetooth 2, USB 3, FireWire 3200, Terabit Ethernet and Airport MegaSuperDooperUltimate would have allowed you to write only 7 more... Big Deal.

If you told someone that you wrote over 700 posts on a Mac board (and a Canadian one, at that) without even owning a Mac, they'd probably tell you: 'Get A Life, man!' But as a Mac user and switcher, I can understand the appeal, and I will simply tell you: 'Get A Mac, man!'

Cheers, Dr. G! And keep the funny posts coming. I love hearing about all things Doxies and Newfoundland!

Oh, and by the way, the Yukon is a very nice place. Pretty dark in the winter, but days get longer at an incredible rate, it's fascinating. What kind of classes do you teach? (i could be interested, and since I am originally from Quebec, that could complete your Canadian 'tour d'horizon' 
 )


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Would you believe that I first started thinking about coming back to Macs just before the iBook was initially released. I have had a variety of obstacles placed before me (e.g., they lost my research account funds, I was told by the Office of Research that I was not a MUN prof, and then they misspelled my name as Mark rather than Marc, so that even though I am the only Glassman in the whole province, the Office of Research thought that there were two of us, both remarkably teaching in the Faculty of Education at MUN). Then, came a self-imposed wait, in that I was considering getting another digital camera and a new DV camcorder. Then I waited some more for certain changes in the iMac line. Then, I found myself teaching so many courses that I had little time to enjoy a new Mac. This is where I am now until early April. However, I am determined to get a Mac before the last snow melts here in St.John's. We shall see is a family expression, which usually is followed by a shrug of the shoulders.

Glad you think certain of my postings are humorous. Peter S. and I should take our show on tour and stop in at Dawson.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G - take the plunge - get a middle of the road 15" and quit second guessing yourself.
"Oi vey, such a wringing of hands


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Anybody got a Mac IIci they can give to Dr. G.?

"This 'kvetching' is driving me nuts!"
(spin on Lanacaine commercial)


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Dr. G. Go out and buy what you want NOW. In six months, you will have an obsolete computer. But that's the way it works. When my daughter needed a new computer, I told her that whatever she bought, it would be 'old' before she could turn around. She boght a beige G3 desktop (No #1 at the time) and is still using it. She knows it is hopelessly outdated but she has had years of photo restoration logged on it. I remember (not so long ago) when I bought my latest. I graduated from a 7600 to a shiny 867 silver streak with a 17" lcd monitor. Wow!. It seems like yesterday. Hey, wait a minute, it WAS yesterday. Now there are dp systems that tie your shoelaces for you but the point is that I have had the use of a great system for the past year. 
Get what you can afford now and enjoy it. There will always be something new on the horizen and you can't outguess it.
My son in law drove a Honda Civic for 13 years and kept saying what a great car it was for reliability and economy but the truth of the matter was that for at least six of those years he drove a piece of crap. He now has a 2003 Civic and thinks it is awesome but the fact remains that he wasted six years of his life driving junk when he could have taken the plunge for a new car. (Yes, he could afford it)
The point I am trying to make is: Do it now. Enjoy the newness. Life is too short to wait for the perfect computer. It will never arrive.
Cheers,


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

My thoughts exactly, Dr.G! Buy now and start enjoying the Mac experience right NOW! It sure beats the heck out of the alternative.

BTW-I am currently using an "obsolete" G3 Pismo Powerbook and am still on OS9. But I can do pretty much anything I want with this machine and it doesn't seem slow at all. Do I feel left out because I don't have a Dualie G4 running OSX? Not hardly!

Buy now...and join the fun. You will not regret it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The tribe has voted, but I hold the immunity doxie. My workload is such this semester that I would be able to look at my new Mac computer.........in the box. I have NO time to really enjoy/learn/utilize this machine. April I promise........

To "kvetch" is to make overt comments over and over again. Look back and you will see that others have asked me when I was going to get a new Mac. All I have done is to ask questions of you to help me make the decision. Remember also that this cannot be sold, given away, etc. Thus, not being in any rush, I shall wait................. Sorry.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G the tribe has voted ...........


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote' <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I have NO time to really enjoy/learn/utilize this machine. April I promise........ <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Yeah...to get all set up, you'd have to give up the time you spend on ehMac. Not much of a decision! (It really wouldn't take very long...it IS a Mac)
When I was involved with audio retailers in Waterloo Ont, the worst customers to deal with, in terms of making a decision and moving forward, were the profs from the universities. They all had holes in the toes of their shoes from the never-ending "tire kicking". I capitalized on that by buying two shoe repair shops......but the profs never came because they couldn't decide whether it was better to fix or buy new. We could "Heel their heels" and "Save their soles", if only they'd bring us their "holey" shoes. This is a true story, honest!....ask Macdoc.















Bt the way, macspectrum and I must be psychic (or is that psychotic?), because I was thinking exactly the same thing, regarding giving Dr G a IIci. I've got about 4 of them, so, Dr G, the offer is there. You must pay the shipping however (more than the unit is worth!?)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Drums in the distance...... Dr. G....the tribe is restless.....where's that cooking pot........mmmmmm doxie soup.
Peter find a good emoticon


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

NO, NOT THE DOXIES!!!!!!! I submit to the will of the tribe. I shall get a Mac!!!! I am leaning towards the new 17" AlPB. Would this satisfy this lynch mob???????????

My problem is that when I get something new, I throw my mind into "knowledge quest mode" and spend hours on this thing. I have done this with my computers, my SLR and digital cameras, my stamp and coin collections, my dogs, my research. I still have to work, spend quality time with my wife and son, and take the doxies out on a cross-Canada mission of mercy to deliver chicken soup. Thus, why get a Mac now when I won't have the chance to learn to utilize it effectively. 

No, I have changed my mind. I shall send the doxies off into the wilderness to save them from the angry mob. I shall wait until I may appreciate a new Mac as it should be appreciated -- as a work of art and technological elegance. So, drum me out of the tribe if you must, but don't harm the doxies. "I regret that I have but one life to give for my country." "Death before dishonor!" In the final analysis, I have "nothing to fear but fear itself."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The ehMacian tribe has engaged the Enforcer unit to _persuade_ Dr G to act decisively and quickly


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have the ring and the "sword of truth" to protect me. As well, even poor little Rags could defend me against your Enforcer unit. I don't scare easily.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

If you try and run, we have back-up reinforcements to chase you back. There is no escape!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

What wine is served with doxie meat? Red or White or maybe a nice Rosé?

As for the ring, check out the pic below to see that Frodo has indeed failed and that the evil one now has the ring.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, but I have the trees on my side, and there are more trees in Newfoundland and Labrador than there are people. 

As for the ring, look closely at the inscription. It says "Remember the Alamo". A fitting ring for Bush, but not one which I have to fear. 

Thus, I shall remain on my island fortress and in the knowledge that "might does not make right", I shall await the invading hords of MacManiacs, lusting for converts. And if ehMacLand lasts for a thousand years, people will still say that this was my finest hour.

Now, that is a finale worthy of a curtain call!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Folks, there is a full moon tonight, so if you come to St.John's as an angry mob, bring a couple of silver bullets. The doxies are acting a bit strange. It might be the snow and the cold, or it might be "kvorka", the lure of the werewolf. We shall sleep lightly tonight......................................


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The tribe will be staying in their warm homes this cold night. The dispatched Enforcer unit will take care of this business. They love snow and should be ecstatic when they arrive in Nfld during the early hours of the morning. If you have the "Melitta" coffee ready when they knock on your door, they may tend to be a little more gentle with you. Keep the doxies away, as the Enforcers ankles are high voltage. (You think their hair is wiry NOW?!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, coffee is ready for any and all who come. Typical Newfoundland and Labrador hospitality.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The Enforcer unit has been delayed because of your weather disturbances. We don't know at what time they will come knocking. Keep one eye open at all times and keep a fresh pot of coffee on.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, tell them to bring their own snowshoes. After tomorrow's storm, we will be ahead of the record 21 FEET on snow that fell on St.John's two years ago. The hill of snow that I have created at the end of my driveway would make a classic ski jump for doxies...............except doxies don't ski,


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Oy vey..... Dr. G. If you order a 17" Al powerbook NOW, the delivery wait is 7-10 weeks at the AppleStore Canada (I know, I've got one on order). Nuff said? You can procrastinate all you want but Macs won't make chicken soup (at least not till Jobs gets a cold) and it's time to put up or shut up









In any case, if you don't have time to play with it, I'm sure the doxies will put it to good use (hard anodized aluminum is quite resistant to canine urine) unlike titanium...

macnutt, not all profs are procrastinators. In fact, most of the ones I know have way too much computing power for what they really need. I just gotta have the backlit keyboard.... Besides, if you don't spend your budget, it can disappear into some othe rdepartment's budget - the same principle that keeps Ottawa wasting billions of tax dollars a year.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> The hill of snow I have created at the end of my driveway would make a classic ski jump for doxies...............except doxies don't ski <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I was reading in Popular Mechanics recently that the demand by pet owners wanting to take their pets skiing with them has led to the invention of a line of ski "boards" for all sizes of dogs. The daschund model is called the Doxski, and is made in Poland.
If you keep getting so much snow, you'll be buried before you know it. Newfoundland could temporarily become Oldlostland.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, this research pool of funds will not be taken away. It is for my research, since I earned the money (tax free), and it is not attached to any grant. Thus, I am free to wait, buy, wait, hope for a change in specs, wait, place and order, cancel the order, wait some more, watch for the MacWorld changes, wait, ask the kind folks in ehMacLand for advice, wait.........and all the while I can try to keep a tunnel clear in my drive way for our car and doxies.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

as I said....wringing of hands


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

macdoc wrote:
*as I said....wringing of hands*

Well, why don't we do something interesting with Dr. G's handwringing? I say we start a pool; five or ten dollars lets you pick a date for when Dr. G buys a Mac. The person who picks the date closest to Dr. G's actual Mac purchase wins the pot!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let me say that I am not "wringing my hands"! Everyone is making far too much of this issue. If you want to continue to fret, be my guess. If you want to start a collection to buy me a new Mac, then send the money instead to the Salvation Army, or to a local food bank. If you are starting a pool as to when I order, put me in for $5 on May 1st. As the old saying goes, "He who controls the decision controls the power."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,

picking your own date for when u buy a Mac?

How very Martha Stewart of you. Or is that Kenneth Lay?


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr.G. wrote:
*If you are starting a pool as to when I order, put me in for $5 on May 1st. As the old saying goes, "He who controls the decision controls the power."*

Did I mention you can't enter the pool?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

To borrow the words from Clive Cussler, the two most important words in the English lanugage are _patience_ and _hope_. So Dr. G, do what you believe is best.

macspecturm, Geoge being the evil one? No, hes missing something important to do it... (Like looking evil, brains (according to some) and other things)

Maypole Day for the purchase of new era, interesting... very interesting in how that works out...

I opt out of the pool, as I believe that the day when the new Mac graces Dr. G's house, will be the right day... Or maybe i'm just being overly optimistic


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> If you are starting a pool as to when I order, put me in for $5 on May 1st <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
If we all pool for May 1, we'll ALL win!!! Thanks for spilling the beans, Dr G.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I think Apples update cycle is 5 Months, so anything you purchase will change in 5 months, not be out of date but changed.

You have to start somewhere. 

Don't worry Dr. G more funds will be available later and you can upgrade/purchase a new one.

It is hard to own just one Mac, I don;t know why but it just is.

Once you go Mac you never go back!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with the comments of Chealion. Patience is part of the knowledge-seeking process.

Peter, May 1st is the date everyone picks, so I/we select April 30th as the purchase date. Oops, I just gave our new date away to the group. Maybe I should not be betting in this pool????

Whatever, good morning to you all from a snowy St.John's.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Chealion,

Being evil doesn't require brains and "the shrub" aka George W. is living proof.

Can you say "sublibinamal"? Sure you can.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,

i am glad u changed from may 1 to april 30

after all may 1 is the traditional may day communist day of celebration.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I did not know that we had to abide by or avoid May 1st because of it's socio-political roots. I would simply be free to actually use a new Mac by that date.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

At least someone made a decision.
http://www.applelust.com/oped/skewed/archives/skewed_030124.shtml


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G., so serious?

What happened to al that plucky humour in the P & Dr. G. show?

Or are you just tired of having to be "on" all the time?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I wonder if this applies to Canadian faculty? If so, it just might make my decision easier/sooner. We shall see....

http://www.macnn.com/news.php?id=18274


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Nope.... at least not yet. But you should buy Keynote in any case, it's hardly going to break the bank. I've given two lectures with it so far (one in Spain) and, fingers crossed, have had no problems. You shouldn't have Keynote running when you hook up the projector though (since its a quick launch, that's not an issue). The cube transition leaves all the Powerpoint abusers in the dust  One guy asked me if it ran on a PC.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Only in America. Pity. Still, we can get Red Rose tea here.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

And cod tongues! And scrunchins!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macnutt, to be honest, I have never enjoyed cod tongues. With the cod just about gone due to foreign overfishing, this "treat" will become just a memory for many. Pity....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What might be a reasonable waiting time for actual delivery of a 17"AlPB in Canada from the Apple store? My university has to order directly from Apple to receive the educational discount, and they are still saying 7-10 weeks. If I ordered in April, what might be a reasonable waiting period?

See, I AM thinking about getting a Mac!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just watch, there will be a new iMac out on Tuesday and I shall again be in a quandary. We shall see.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Dr G
The wait time for shipping new products goes down to a week or two after the product announcement, maybe by March
It was thesame with the flat panel macs
at first it was a 5 -6 week wait then by march it was a week or so, then they were all over
you might as well wait until March to order it if you want one for late spring
Ive decided to go for the dual 1.25 instead of a PB, even if the iMac Flat is updated it still is kind of low poweredd for the money
compared to the tower and portables lines


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Minnes, since I am not in any rush, I shall wait until at least April 1st, when I can tap in to an additional $400 Professional Development Grant on any hardware purchase. We shall see.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The way this is going, it will be next fall before anything happens. More grant money (how much do you need?), new machines.....it could go on forever!. Somebody slap him! Minnes, go slap him. Let's all go slap him! (this is what friends are for)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, between my five web courses this semester, and all of the movie/TV/Broadway/real estate deals I have had to make for PSMG Inc. (our newly created holding company, located in Doxietown in Bermuda), I have no real time to appreciate a new Mac. By mid-April, the bulk of my grading will be completed, and I shall see what $6100 will buy in terms of a new AlPB or iMac. So, no violence please.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Actually, I think this has gone beyond violence. I think Apple should refuse to sell a fully loaded Al17 to Dr. G for reasons of repeated cruelty afflicted by the said person on innocent readers of the EhMac boards. To dangle this purchasing decision before so many for so long is pure evil. Indeed, I think Apple should send the good Dr. G a top of the line Dell as punishment (delivered by Mel Lastman, in person).

All I can say is that I hope Dr. G. isn't so apoplectic when it comes to choosing what to feed the doxies....

And will someone please pull the plug on that never ending thread before it crashes the server


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, when you wrote that "I think Apple should send the good Dr. G a top of the line Dell as punishment (delivered by Mel Lastman, in person)", I am actually writing this on what was a state-of-the-art Dell desktop 3 1/2 years ago. Personally, I'd rather get a Mac as my next computer.

When you wrote that "All I can say is that I hope Dr. G. isn't so apoplectic when it comes to choosing what to feed the doxies....", you can't imagine what we go through to feed these dogs!! My wife is into natural home-made dog food. Still, they are healthy, so I guess it's worth the fuss.

Now, when you wrote "And will someone please pull the plug on that never ending thread before it crashes the server", now you've gone TOO FAR!!!!! Peter and I have taken an oath, and sworn that if the thread should last for a 1000 posts, men and women all over ehMacLand will still say that "this was our finest hour"! So, "Death before Dishonor"! If the post goes, then I go. It is not hurting anyone, it does not contain massive jpegs of cars, it does not advocate violence, hatred, or disloyalty to the cause of humanity. It is a harmless, albeit long, thread. You need not read it or even acknowledge it's existence. Merci.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dell! Speechless.....


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Dr.G. wrote:
*Minnes, since I am not in any rush, I shall wait until at least April 1st, when I can tap in to an additional $400 Professional Development Grant on any hardware purchase. We shall see.*

Of course, once April rolls around, Dr. G will say "Gee, new Macs might be right around the corner", and he'll wait some more! Plus, if Dr. G is not in any rush to get a Mac, does that mean he actually enjoys using his Dell?

Shock! Horror!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Would you believe that that was actually "going against the grain", in that MUN had an agreement with IBM Canada that only Aptivias, Thinkpads, etc were to be purchased with research grants. So, I ordered the Dell. I won't tell you the battle I had to get a Mac LCII in my office. Needless to say, when I was refused internet access because it was a Mac, that was the final straw. Still, there is actually an iMac in our building, so the walls have been broken down. Of course, I could be mean and wait another year or two, but I don't want to see crosses burning outside of my home. By April it will be time to make the final decision. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jfpoole, actually, Dell makes a fine computer. Other than the "blue screen of death", compliments of MS, I have had no problems with this computer. I have stock in Apple, so at least I am putting my money where my heart is..........and soon I shall place the order. If I place the order for a 17" AlPB, it still won't be here until spring. If I order it in April, it still won't be here by spring. So, why the rush? I figure I'll let the pool get upwards of $100,000 and then make someone a grateful ehMacLander.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> and I shall see what $6100 will buy in terms of a new AlPB or iMac <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
$6100.00??? I think you mean how MANY Macs that will buy. I hope this is excessive spending of taxpayer dollars. If it is, I'd like the computer you don't need.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, university profs may do extra teaching and have all of these funds placed into a research account, tax free. As university budgets are cut, and profs have to buy their own equipment, this is the federal government's way of helping ease the pain. Of course, there are profs that are using Canada Council/SSHRC/HRD/OLT etc grants for this funding. I am not that lucky. While others enjoyed summer holidays, I was working. Thus, the money is there waiting for me to "spring the trap" (although I am strongly against leg-hold traps).


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I am strongly against leg-hold traps <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Yeah...they bite!

Dr G, it seems to me that you have way more money than needed to buy a top notch computer system. Why wait so long to order?...it would take very little time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I was going to order an AlPB 17" model, but would not have the order filled until mid-April. So, I have decided to wait until early April to place the order, so that I can use the grant to bump up RAM, maybe buy a printer, etc. I can't even think of learning/enjoying the "ways" of a new Mac until late April, so I am in no rush to have a box sitting in my office, calling out to me like the Sirens and Prometheus.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

As Arti Johnson on "Laugh In" might say re the new iMac "Very interesting." Now I have two machines to choose between. Any suggestions, comments.........threats???


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Now I have two machines to choose between. Any suggestions, comments <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
No, because that would only confuse the issue more and further delay the decision. Just buy something, for cryin' out loud! Listen to macdoc. I say get a powerbook, an airport card system and a docking station hooked to a large monitor and full keyboard. Then you can go between office and dining room without wires.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, Dr. G. I have it on excellent authority that Apple will release an even better iMac in the Fall and an even better 17" powerbook in November. Hard to believe, eh? Makes you wonder how anyone can make a decision as to when to buy. Sheesh, now my source tells me that next year Apple may release Macs that are even better than the ones they haven't yet released this year! What a dilemna!! It's just not possible to provide any advice based on the ever changing conditions. Someone should tell Apple to stop innovating now. It's just not fair to prospective customers or to companies like Dull.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I shall not take your advice and wait until next fall to make my decision. 

Peter, you should know me by now as being a clear-thinking and frugal consumer. The one thing good about the new iMac is that there is no wait, other than the fact that the Apple Canada site still has the old iMacs as their "top-of-the-line". I can't believe that jwoodget now wants me to wait for an even newer model. Wasn't he one of those who wanted you to send out your orc clones? By the way, the city of St.John's owes you a debt of gratitude. They were great cleaning up the downtown area. Now they are off for New Brunswick to help them out of a difficult situation.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Sorry Dr. G. I didn't intend to imply that you should wait till the Fall. You should wait till 2007 when you can spend 50K on a Mac









Talking of grants, the Shrub Administration's proposed $2.23 trillion federal budget for fiscal year 2004 earmarks only modest increases in healthcare spending. The budget will increase 2004 spending by the National Institutes of Health by only 2 percent in marked contrast to generous annual increases in recent years in the 15 percent range.

This is the clearest indication yet of the ass-backwards policies of the Shrub. Any 6th grader can calculate that a 2% increase that comes after a period of double digit increases means a massive cut since the funds NIH commits are recurrent over 3-5 years. This is a hard landing that will result in success rates for grants being decreased from 15-20% to 5-8%. Maybe we'll be able to recruit some US scientists?

Chalk this up as another cost of belligerence, war-mongering and pea-brained personality.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, can't see myself waiting until 2007. By then, we shall be flooded with doxies in this house, and will have to move into the garage.

Re war expenditures, I just think of all the good that could be done with the money spent of each bomb, rocket, etc., that will be dropped on Iraq. I think of the good that all the people who will die, on both sides, will now never get the chance to undertake. War does not determine who is right, but rather who is left standing.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

With Airport and a base station, you could move into the outhouse! If you don't quit ruminating (at least in public), I'll petition the doxies to exile you there (since I think I can persuade them that it's in their interest that you either live in the outhouse or that "they" get a new Mac). Those ain't Dell doxies!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I already have a Linksys Etherfast wireless DSL router. This works wonders with my wife's Dell laptop and the Linksys card. I was hoping to configure the Linksys router and the Airport card built in to the PB. Or, in the event of the iMac, the same linkup to the Internet would be utilized. I would rather not have to get another base station.

While we are on the topic of moving, is it advisable to move an iMac once a day from one room in a house to another room? I have spoken with two iMac owners, and one says "No problem!" and the other says "Wherever you set it down, that is where it should stay." I would like to keep the iMac in a safe spot and work with it at the dining room table. The PB does have the advantage of moving to my office and the 19" CRT monitor, but I can live without that reality. Any comments/suggestions?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

The problems with moviong a desktop computer around are: possibility of damage - possibility of injury - plugging/unplugging of KB, printer, power cord et al constantly. As well, it seems you like a large monitor (so do I) at your main station. The PB or iBook setup with a docking station (monitor, printer) gives you great versatility and true portability. I've seen this setup in action and it's the best of both worlds. And you've got the budget!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, all valid points. Since the screens are identical, I have to consider what my ultimate objective is for this Mac (e.g., using it for iMovie DVDs and iPhoto). I have been considering the Canon i850 printer, and I would like a scanner that will be primarily for slides and APS film. An iMac would leave me with enough for both a photo scanner and a printer, while a 17" AlPB would not leave me much left in the account. I worked too hard to earn this money, and I want to get the most for this effort. All suggestions (other than "BUY, OR ELSE!!!!!") will be appreciated and considered. 

Just think, if I wait much longer, this thread will rival our "monster thread".

"........and if one of those postings should happen to fall, seven postings on the thread overall."


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

Here's one solution to your dilemma, Dr. G.

You are debating whether you should go for a PowerBook 17" or an iMac. Consider this:
PB 17 = $5300
iMac 17 = $2800
(that is, before Educational Discount)

If you have the money to buy a PB 17, you can probably afford 2 iMacs. Then you wouldn't have to move the iMac from place to place all day, you would just switch from one to the other.

For the money you would ditch on a PowerBook 17, you can get a combination of two great Macs (an iMac 17 and a PB 12, for example). Remember, two computers equals: more safety (back-up), more harddrive space for the money and more flexibility... Of course you don't get to show off the newest, best laptop in the world to your colleagues... only the tiniest!

Any of you guys has more options for Dr. G.? I think he still doesn't have a grasp of all the variety that Apple's streamlined product line-up offers, yet...  (Maybe you could write a book after your purchase: 
_Buying a Mac for Dummies_ or something like that!)

Cheers, Dr. G.!

And to all other ehMaclanders, *we shall see!*


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A most interesting suggestion, even in jest, but then space becomes a problem. All I want is to be able to carry an iMac 25 feet at most. It boils down to AlPB or an iMac + photo scanner + printer = one happy crowd (mob?) of ehMacLanders. Still, I could wait until post 900 before making a decision, but I would not want to experience the wrath of Peter once again. Now, if Apple would only come out with a commercial with an Irish Wolfhound and a mini doxie as the next Yao Ming and mini-me, then all would go smoothly. Sadly, Woz is the doxie person, and Jobs likes fish.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G.,

I have the solution:

Buy two (2) 17" Apple Displays @ $1099/ea
= 2198

Buy one (1) PowerBook G4 12"
= 2489 (educational)

Total= 4687 (less than PBG4 17")

Buy a VGA->DVI adapter... oh... um....


....nevermind....


M


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gracias, mi amigo, but that complicates matters. Actually, PosterBoy, in another section of this forum, provided some very helpful info which makes my decision somewhat easier.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Actually, PosterBoy, in another section of this forum, provided some very helpful info which makes my decision somewhat easier.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

What is it? Share with us, Dr. G., don't keep it all to yourself.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PosterBoy explained the advantages of the new iMac over the new PB for video editing. I have no current need (or devices) that would need the 800 Firewire port, so the "old" FW will do just fine with my Canon ZR40 DV camcorder. 

I hope you know that you have created what might just rival the "moster thread" started by Kosh!!!!! As well, there has not been an overt mention of dachshunds in this thread (covert, maybe, but not overt).


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>I hope you know that you have created what might just rival the "moster thread" started by Kosh!!!!! As well, there has not been an overt mention of dachshunds in this thread (covert, maybe, but not overt).[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I know. One constant, though: your name is featured in the title of both threads. It is almost ironic that, without even owning a Mac, you managed to become a living ehMac legend and post feverously towards the *Pantheon of ehMac's Greatest Posters* (your post count will soon reach the magic four-digits, for all it means). Based on these credentials, I guess no-one can deny you are a true Mac lover. And you sure know how to maintain a suspense (I am still waiting for the final punch line in that other 'monster' thread!).

I can say with confidence that you are part of the colour and flavour that make ehMac the enjoyable board it is. Truly open. Truly Canadian. (I don't post much, but I enjoy reading a lot. I could bet there are many others like me out there.)

Cheers, Dr. G.!

(As for dachshunds, I guess they have enough room in the other thread to run around, so they don't feel the need to roam here. And anyway, I am pretty sure the type of computer you use is not their biggest priority...)


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

The new iMac 1 GHz lacks the 1MB DDR SRAM Level 3 cache on the 17" ALPB and the towers. I think the system bus is 166MHz on the Powerbook vs 133 MHz on the iMac. The iMac looks to be great value and should do everything you want. The AlPB makes you pay for higher end features that will make a difference only if you do higher end computing. The only thing the iMac should do faster than the powerbook is burn DVDs (since it has a 4X drive vs 1X in the powerbook). If you intend to burn a lot of DVDs this could be important (that said, many people burn at 1X due to its reliability for reading by consumer players).

iMacs are luggable but I wouldn't recommend it, certainly not on a regular basis. What about the 12" G4 powerbook???? Hooked up to a good screen....

utb jwoodget post/mac ratio: 265/5 = 53
Dr G. post/mac ratio = 900/0 = to infinity and beyond


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, I could not have reached this level were it not for you, Peter, ful, lotus, and the true MacMavens such as PosterBoy, gordguide, Macdoc, et al, and even the likes of Macnutt and jwoodget have had their hand in the continuation of that thread. Still, points are being made by the fact that the new iMac is much cheaper that the AlPB. More may be purchased for the same limited funds. Thus, the final decision is nearer than anyone can imagine. I have to wait until the MUN Computer Purchasing Center actually prices a model before a final decision might be made, but I have a feeling it will be sooner than 1000 posts.

Re my Apple/Mac credentials, I still have my Apple IIe and IIgs, my original Mac, my Mac LC II and my wife has her Mac. Granted, we now have three Dell computers currently on the go, but soon there will be a replacement. I can see the vision now -- leaving the "dark side" and entering into a world where there are no "blue screens of death". 

To be continued.........................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, actually, when you write that "I can say with confidence that you are part of the colour and flavour that make ehMac the enjoyable board it is. Truly open. Truly Canadian", I could easily say the same thing for you. For me, the Yukon is a mythical place in my mind, and whereas my wife keeps saying we should go to Florida for a vacation, I want to visit the Yukon. Thus, you are unique, and add as much, if not more to this multicultural community in ehMacLand. Peter and I are a "song and dance" team, a dime a dozen on Broadway (although, at last count, we are each worth close to three trillion dollars, although much of it will be given to UNICEF.....just don't tell Peter until he gets his home repairs finished). You are unique. Still, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, might you define your use of the term "higher end computing"? Personally, iMovie type video editing is about the most power I can envision I will need for the foreseeable future. iPhoto would be utilized, but not Photoshop. I want to print off pictures that I take with my digital camera, but I would have been able to do that with the original iBook which actually got me thinking of returning to the Mac world. To be honest, I don't know if I could tell you what I might do where bus speed or L3 cache might come into use. I appreciate the info pertaining to the 1X vs 4X DVD recording speeds, since I want to utilize it for non-commercial uses (e.g., in-class viewing, or professional development for teachers).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Anyone want to field this question I embedded in an earlier posting?

I already have a Linksys Etherfast wireless DSL router. This works wonders with my wife's Dell laptop and the Linksys card. I was hoping to configure the Linksys router and the Airport card built in to the PB. Or, in the event of the iMac, the same linkup to the Internet would be utilized. I would rather not have to get another base station.

Keep in mind that the sooner I realize which is the best computer for my needs, the sooner I shall select a Mac............and this fine thread of ful's might be put to rest. As for the "monster thread", there is no end in sight.......................


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

In the forlorn hope that you will do the deed in my lifetime, I offer the following.....

Dr. G. you've pretty much answered your own question. If you aren't crunching lots of numbers, running Final Cut Pro/Express (with its real time rendering), handling 200 Mb digital images, etc, you are set with the new iMac. I run iPhoto, iMovie and burn CDs on a 3 year old iMac DV SE at home (running OS X 10.2.3) and, while its noticably slower than my Ti powerbook, its fine. The 1 GHz G4 iMac will positively scream. As for Airport and Linksys - should no problem. Linksys is useless in terms of Mac support but many EhMac people have experience in their hardware and if you have a working wireless network, it'll be easy to plug in the iMac (assuming there are no weird things caused by the fact that its 802.11g versus b - Linksys has 802.11g products out so interoperativity should be fine). Note, your iMac will throttle back its bit rate and communicate with your Linksys router at 802.11b speeds. No big deal since that will still be 10X faster than your cable/DSL connection.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, thanks for the candid POV and info. I shall weigh what you said, what PosterBoy has said, what MacDoc has said, et al, and make my final decision. Hopefully, we will all live long enough to see me typing out a post on the "monster thread" on a brand new Mac.............something. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Any distance issues with the iMac and a wireless DSL internet connection? I know that the new AlPB has rectified this issue, but I have yet to speak to anyone who has utilized an iMac from a distant location as the wireless router.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, well, here it is and I am at 900 posts. However, I am closer now to a Mac than back then. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's see, heads it will be an AlPB, tails a new iMac. One, two, three, and now a quick flip..........................where did that quarter go????


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> we are each worth close to three trillion dollars, although much of it will be given to UNICEF.....just don't tell Peter until he gets his home repairs finished) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
WHAT!!!. There you go *again* giving away my money without asking!. Ther last time this happened we experienced a lapse in our relationship and the movie contract almost was cancelled. I must think about this for a while.....hmmm, OK, that's fine. See, reading Dale Carnegie's book has saved me from torturing myself with stress again. Que sera, sera!

I still say go for an iBook or PB, a dock station, a large monitor and keyboard and wireless router/modem.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

BRAINWAVE!..BRAINWAVE!. Dr G, since we're being pressured by unnamed persons to kill our other monster thread, why not just transfer it over to *this* one. I'll bet we could break all records with this one as well. And, as mentioned, your name would be in the title still (yes, you can have all the fame)
The never-ending saga of when Dr G will actually order his Mac. Stay tuned for the next episode, folks. Sponsored by: The Procrastinators Club Of America..."where you can join whenever you get around to it".


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Brilliant!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, do the math: 3 trillion - 275 billion = more than we need. For the record, we bought Microsoft and Intel, and then gave the stock to UNICEF as a contribution in kind. Bill Gates and the whole Wintel empire works for us, since I kept just enough stock to make life interesting for him. 

Procrastinator's of the World Unite! We have nothing to lose but our.........wait, I just thought about the next upgrade to the Mac line. If this is the "spring line", just think what the summer line will have in store. No, stop me! I must focus!!! Let's see, where was I. Oh yes, Workers of the world unite, for work is the curse of the drinking class. No, that's not it. Now where did I leave my keys. Peter, I shall have to get back to you later. Where are the doxies????????????????/


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

..........Where did those two doxies go????? I shall have to sign off now, but I expect that this thread will be over 100 posts by tomorrow morning. If not, well, we shall have to provide a degree of extrinsic motivation for those brave souls willing to venture into "Son of Monster Thread". We shall see.

Good night all. Sleep well. Hopefully, today, each in our own way, we all made this world a slightly better place in which to live. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

.........Where are those doxies? Ah, there they are, asleep on the couch. Now, I have great news for ALL. I have made up my mind about purchasing a new Mac. I have decided to .................just a moment, the kettle is whistling..........back in a second....... there, that's better............where was I? Oh yes, my decision. I have decided to buy a brand new.................Phone? Who would be phoning at this hour of the morning??? Bill? Bill who??? Oh, that Bill!! This should be interesting..............back in a second ......................................


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Bob Newhart??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bob Newhart is one of my favorite stand-up comics. He was great with his classic one-sided phone conversations.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Ummmm.... sorry to interrupt the stream of whatever you call it......

Airport range is not and has never been a problem with iMacs. Only Titanium powerbooks have disappointing range (and I have a little trick which rectifies it on my machine).

"Normal" service from Dr. G. will now resume......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Many thanks jwoodget. This is also a helpful piece of info which will be utilized to help me make a final decision re which Mac is best for my purposes.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, while on a Mac-related discussion re wireless Internet connections, do you foresee any problems with the Airport Extream card in an iMac (or PB) and a Linksys EtherFast DSL Wireless Access router? I would rather not have to purchase a new hub if the Linksys will still send out a signal that will enable this wireless connection, albeit at a slower speed.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

RE: Airport Extreme (802.11g) and your Linksys wireless router

I don't know. Theoretically, no problem.







The potential problem is that this specification has yet to be finalized. Linksys, Apple and other vendors jumped the gun. Final ratification of the standard won't occur till later this year.  You might send an email to Linksys to ask but since its difficult to get the AE cards yet (or the machines to put them into - except the 12' powerbook), they probably won't know.

My feeling is that the AE card will have no problems in your case since it will throttle back to 802.11b for your router and that standard IS a standard. But, no promises....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, this is what I suspected. It works quite well with my wife's Dell notebook. In fact, I can take this notebook across the street and still stay online. I understand the "throttle back" situation, and your theoretical perspective, so it remains to be seen what specific info I receive from the maker of this WAP. We shall see. Merci.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

100 posts!!!!! Son of Monster Thread!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

PowerBook G4 17" TFT/1GHz/256K L2/1MB L3/512MB/60GB/SuperDrive/Ethnet/56K/AP/BT = $5275 after all taxes.

17-inch widescreen LCD
1GHz PowerPC G4
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX
64MB DDR video memory
1GB DDR266 SDRAM
80GB Ultra ATA hard drive
10/100BASE-T Ethernet
56K V.92 internal modem
Apple Pro Speakers
AirPort Extreme built-in
Bluetooth built-in = $3850 after taxes.

These are the educational prices from MUN.
It looks like a race to the finish. Place your bets as to who will win.

To be continued..................


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> PowerBook G4 17" TFT/1GHz/256K L2/1MB L3/512MB/60GB/SuperDrive/Ethnet/56K/AP/BT = $5275 after all taxes. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That's way too much money for a computer!. You can buy a car for that. . Have you looked at a Dell?? (this should get some action )


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, already have one Dell desktop and two laptops in the house already. They are fine machines, but the doxies demand a Mac. And, as you know, what the doxies want, the doxies get! 

I just wanted everyone to know that I am pricing the various computers that I am considering.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Spent an hour this morning with a 17" iMac, that was top-of-the-line last week. Still, I got the sense that this is the computer for me. I like the idea of mobility, and attaching an AlPB to my home and office 19" CRT, but, as Peter suggested, price is a factor to consider.

Thus, since the new iMacs are available, and without further ado, I shall order one. I need to get my grant number, email it to the Computer Purchasing Center here at MUN, sign the authorization form, select my iMac and wait.

THERE!!!!! Now will everyone get off my case !!! 

On the tombstone of this thread you may write "RIP and LMA" (Rest In Peace and Leave Me Alone).


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

Several ehmacers just fainted
I cant believe you ordered yours before I did.
I hope to order my new powermac Tower next week
Mark


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
...and without further ado, I shall order one. I need to get my grant number, email it to the Computer Purchasing Center here at MUN, sign the authorization form, select my iMac and wait.

THERE!!!!! Now will everyone get off my case !!!<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

HOLY DIDDLY-DING-DONG-CRAP?! HE DID IT! He actually bought a Mac!

Dear Dr.G., you wouldn't know this, but I have been silently boycotting your posts. I said to myself, I will not read any of his (Dr.G.'s) posts until he actually owns a Mac.  

So, I've made good on my promise. Now, I'm off to read Dr.G.'s Favourite Commercial Welcome to Mac, Dr.G.


----------



## lotus (Jun 29, 2002)

Does this mean the end of Son of Monster Thread? This will leave us in suspense, what will Daughter of Monster Thread bring to the table in the Kitchen?

Congratulations and welcome to Macland!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, I wondered what became of you in many of threads in which I participate. For the record, I own two Macs and two Apple II computers. My wife owns one Mac. Thus, I have been an Apple/Mac user since July, 1983. I even have a Mac LC II in my MUN office which they refuse to hook up to the internet, but that's another story.

This thread could be kept going, in that I have not received anything just yet. However, at this point, it's paperwork and waiting on delivery. I don't care what the summer/fall/winter/spring/summer/fall/winter/spring/summer/...........line of Macs are, I am ordering a new iMac. I might have to wait on the increased RAM, since I would rather not order extra RAM from Apple. However, the techs at MUN do all of that........all I have to do is order, sign and pay. We shall see.

The Daughter of Monster Thread???????? That should be the Komedy Korner by the Kings of Korn (aka Peter S. and yours truly). That would surely get to 30 pages and 500 posts, which should rival the original Monster thread.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I wonder if I shall get my new Mac before Bjornbro finishes all of the postings in the Monster Thread? If we kept posting, he would never reach the end of the thread. Bjornbro's Time Warp would be created, and a new dimension created. Very interesting....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Lotus, we could mate the two thread together, but that would be virtual incest I fear.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Thud (sound of me falling off chair backwards).

Ca-ching (sound of the Apple bean counters)

Doh (sound of the MUN computer purchasing department on hearing Dr. G. is about to place an order)

Yippee (sounds of doxies relief that the Dell is done)

Pffft (sound of this thread closing - you have to listen very carefully to hear it)


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*I wonder if I shall get my new Mac before Bjornbro finishes all of the postings in the Monster Thread? If we kept posting, he would never reach the end of the thread. Bjornbro's Time Warp would be created, and a new dimension created. Very interesting....*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hmmm... this could be a problem. My intention was to read only one page per day. A thread like that comes maybe once in a lifetime, so I thought I would like to digest and savour the wit that can only come from Dr.G. However, if you folks keep posting, at my present rate of a page per day, I may never catch up. I guess I will continually be kept in the past.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, there shall be a few suprises embedded in The Monster Thread specifically for YOU!!! Thus, a bit of extrinsic motivation will keep you focused ("Keep your eyes on the prize...." were the words of a civil rights song back in the 60s). Think of it like looking out the back window of a car as your parents drive off to a vacation spot. You shall not know where you are going, but you will see where you have been.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, one Mac-related question. I see you have a Canon ZR40, as do I, and I would like to know how you find it's operation with iMovie?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

For the record, would I have received this much attention had I purchased an iBook when they first came out a few years ago? I think not. I guess I have had more than my share of 15 minutes of fame. Just wait until Peter and I hit Broadway!!!!!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*Bjornbro, one Mac-related question. I see you have a Canon ZR40, as do I, and I would like to know how you find it's operation with iMovie?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

I have never read the instructions (or lack thereof) for iMovie, but I find it to be a very intuitve application as are the other iApps. I have even been using it to convert some of my favourite broadcast TV episodes (namely Three's Company) into raw digital video on the fly into iMovie. I then edit out the commercials and output the video back to S-VHS cassette (soon to be DVD when my new G4 arrives hopefully tomorrow). I really can't express any difficulties with the program since I'm not one to go for the fancy "Hollywood effects", but I have made some fun QuickTime movies to share with friends over the 'net with no probems at all. Don't ask to see the film shorts, they are way to embarrassing for the victims-err volunteer characters.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, thanks for the info. How do you find the Canon ZR40 for actual home movies?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G, do you have enough to buy the iMac and an iBook??? It would be nice to have a portable unit instead of dragging an iMac between rooms.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, that's a thought. Just think of the cardiac arrests that I would cause if I announced that I had ordered TWO new Macs!!! Actually, I just rediscovered the issue of MacWorld magazine from July 2001 which got me thinking about an iBook. I signed up for this forum the next month....not sure how I stumbled in to this Shangr-la of Macuser forums.......but the rest, as they say, is history. I don't regret a single moment of my time here, since I can say that I have made new friends, established a new partnership, won awards and accolades, and even became one of the two richest persons in the world....in a virtual sense, of course. Yes, time well spent...............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Nine pages in this thread. The race is officially on to see which thread makes it to 500 posts first. May the best thread win.

Speaking of races, see the movie Rat Race when you are in need of a big laugh.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Speaking of races, see the movie Rat Race when you are in need of a big laugh. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
With that title, the movie must be based on my life experiences. I'm sure I could have played a part. 
As for the two,,, two,,, two Macs in one house, ..why not , if you have the resources? Let us all know the final decisions and we can throw a MUG party when it all arrives


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, it is a classic movie that does not require much thought, but be prepared to laugh till you pee.

I really don't need two Macs. I have waited long enough for one, and I would rather utilize the remaining $1700 in the grant to get a photo scanner and photo printer. I shall have to start roaming the Town Hall section of ehMacLand for advice as to OS X-compatible scanners and printers, in that I have read of drivers that have not kept up with their operating system upgrades. I figure I might as well stay in OS X rather than OS 9, in that the last Mac I owned was going to be upgraded to OS 7 before I strayed off of the yellow brick road of Macusers, and into the deep and dark Wintel forest. It will be good to see the sunlight once again, and not to see that "blue screen of death". We shall see.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

You might need a substantial whack of that $1700 for some software (see the What's in your dockthread). I spend about as much on software as on hardware. That's why hardware prices aren't necessarily the most important decision factors.

P.S. Congrats Dr. G. on reaching four figures (in what's gotta be record time and in the least number of threads). Time to become *Used To Be Dr. G.*


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*How do you find the Canon ZR40 for actual home movies?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually, I find the video superb (I've owned two camcorders to compare with), but the whirring sound of the internal mechanisms can be heard if you are trying to make a quieter shoot. I still say, best value for the buck!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bjornbro, I find the ZR 40 a fine value, since I did not have to spend needless money on a videocam with a built in digital picture function.

jwoodget, I said I would become a "used to be" once I received my iMac. I could always take my ball and go home by not posting anymore........or to post under the pseudonym "Jason Jinglestars" ........... or just ignoring the number of posts I have attained, or even by giving them to Peter, since P and G Inc., a multinational holding company, is now in existence...........or I could merely end this run-on sentence.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Ahhh.... but Dr. G... the built in photo function on the ZR40 sucks when compared to a dedicated digital camera..... indeed I thought the function was neat too, and would save me $$ but there's no comparison between the digital cameras of 2.1 or 3.2 MegaPixels to the 700K pixels of a DV cam.... not to mention the lack of controls and corrections..... so you should look into using some of your hard earned cash to buy a camera to complement the ZR40.... I'd recommend a Canon S30... great value... and it works really well with iPhoto... and the new photo integration feature in iMovie 3... and do you think this is the longest run-on sentence at EhMac.... or should I just give up now, knowing your reply will span 20 pages.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, you missed my point. I think digital cameras are far superior to taking digital pics than a digital video camera. Thus, I did not want to pay anything extra for a digital video recorder that had a built in digital camera for stills. The ZR 40 does NOT have this function.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

My mistake. My Canon ZR25 (an older model) does do this (but not very well.....). probably OK for a Ken Burns effect but not much else. The S30 is really excellent though, at least for an amateur (my 16 year old daughter just started a digital photography course at school - the teacher is a Mac person).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, the Canon ZR series was being sold by Apple computers, thus, I assume it is quite compatible with the Mac computer. My ZR 40 has a Firewire port in the camera for quick transfer. Now, all I need is to get my new iMac. Someday soon...............


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On my request for using my research pool funds, I have to submit, in 25 words or less, why I need this computer (i.e., the new iMac). Any suggestions?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hey Dr. G., 

a) on the issue of a new scanner / printer: Be damn sure that the drivers exist, and not just in beta form. I'm still seething over the purchase of an HP scanner that was "OS X" compatible, but which necessitated a download of drivers from the website, which, oops, don't work. HP and Apple are "working on the issue", which apparently also affects its printers.

Additionally, the drivers which allow some of my hardware to work in X are MUCH less feature-filled than their OS 9 counterparts; I can use my canon scanner via photoshop, but can't use the standalone toolbox for rapid-fire multiple scans. Our printer drivers don't support the HP utility, so we can't determine how much ink remains, can't clean nozzles, etc. 

Do your homework, and save yourself the hassle.

b) On the grant:

- I need a computer, of course. The one I have is (x) years old and is not suitable for my current needs.
- why a Mac? Because I want to save the university money by avoiding the constant need to have a technician fix things for me. I also don't want to waste my time, which should be directed toward research, fighting against the software / hardware.
- The iMac represents a valuable use of your funds, in that it is less likely to need replacing in a year's time to keep up with the latest technology.
- I have certain concerns about workplace health and safety; the ergonomic nature of the iMac and its infinitely adjustable screen will address issues of posture and glare, minimizing potential draws upon my faculty health plan.
- It's a Mac thing. You wouldn't understand, so just approve it.


M


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey, only 25 words to justify the purchase? Just include the URL to the relevant EhMac threads and say that your gender/reproductive capacity/doxies/iLife are at stake so please put a double rush on it......


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark, part of my homework is asking you folks out there in ehMacLand re scanners and printers.

jwoodget is right -- only 25 words. If I send them to the link of the Monster Thread, or even this thread, I shall probably be arrested for overuse of bandwidth.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I don't want to start a prolonged debate over the merits of each, since I recall this has already taken place with no clear winners. However, for someone with no Mac software and able to buy all new hardware (e.g., printers, scanners, etc), is this really an issue? I don't foresee myself utilizing Photoshop, nor trying to network this computer. Personally, I don't even see the need for Bluetooth, but that's another issue. Under this scenario, is the following statement from MacNN actually detrimental for me, or is it a non-issue? Merci.
"Apple has again updated its Mac OS X-only Mac list, adding the updated iMacs to list of Macs that "will start up only in Mac OS X.
These computers can run Classic, but they do not start up in Mac OS 9." Flat-panel iMacs with a serial number after 'xx305xxxxxx'
and the new 1GHz 17" FP iMac are not able to boot Mac OS 9.(The new Aluminum PowerBooks and FireWire 800 Power Mac G4 also do not boot Mac OS 9.)"


----------



## elmer (Dec 19, 2002)

Here's a highly biased opinion from a UNIX enthusiast:
Dr. G, it sounds like you do not shrink from doing research on your purchases, so ...
Do some research into the peripherals you want to buy. If you find something you just have to have but it doesn't work in Jaguar, then try to get a slightly older machine with both OSes and use 9 as little as possible - I'm sure you won't mind the reduced speed. Otherwise go for the newest machine, and enjoy being able to upgrade the OS even further in the future (I feel sorry for people stuck daily rebooting Windows98 in the year 2003 because XP won't run on their computers  ). OS X is only going to get more refined. OS 9 support is only going to get more scarce, and dual booting isn't fun for most people.
For scanners and printers, I recommend VueScan and Gimp-Print to get everything under the sun up and running under OS X.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G., the fact that the new iMac doesn't boot into OS 9 (it will run it as a compatibility mode allowing you to run lots of OS 9 apps that you don't have.....) is really no big deal. The only problems I've encountered are with certain peripheral devices (USB mainly). The printer/scanner manufactuers have been slow in providing updated OS X native drivers but as Elmer points out, gimp and VueScan are great (and cheap) alternatives if you have a legacy peripheral (perhaps connected to a PC). If you are buying new gear, just check that it has OS X drivers by going to the manufacturers website (or check out the hardware section on Apple.com).

OS X actually lets you run more peripherals than OS 9 since it uses the CUPS printing stack which is supported by lots of open source programmers.

And don't dismiss BlueTooth. It is only just beginning to take off. Although you can buy a BT USB adaptor for the older iMac, its much more convenient to have it built in. There are also lots of advantages to OS 10.2 for people with mixed networks (especially in the context of business/universities). The only thing I'm missing is NIS which is due in 10.2.4 which will be here any day now. If you have Samba disks/servers at work, you can access them seamlessly via OS X. There are ways to access them in OS 9 (through Dave and other apps) but its not built in.

There are OS 9 stalwarts and they will be around for many years (OS9 is a great OS). No one is forcing anyone to change and it doesn't make sense in some cases (such as where the hardware is at the lower limit and you don't intend/want to update your software). However, for a "new" user, OS 9 may as well be in the museum (IMHO).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Elmer and jwoodget, thanks for the points-of-views pertaining to the OS X/OS 9 debate. I am not going to change my mind, but now I need to look beyond the iMac for the things that are some of the reasons for this purchase. I have tons of 35mm slides, and my wife has an APS Olympus camera to go with my digital camera. Thus, a printer (e.g., Canon i850), and a scanner (e.g., Canoscan, Minolta or Nikon), are on the top of my list. I need now to learn about he various drivers that are compatible (or, God willing) soon to be compatible with OS X. I figured that this is the place to shop for such info. Thanks once again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Folks, here's your LAST chance to have your say as to which Mac I should purchase. I have $5783 in my research account. I am about submit an order on a new iMac unless I hear otherwise. I trust that this will then put this thread to rest............that is when I finally receive the new computer.

Thus, "speak now or forever hold your peace."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful quoted me as saying "A new Mac by 700 posts", and here I am closing in on 1100 posts. Where has the time gone............?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G.,

Order the iMac, the rest can wait a day or two









Just FYI, the CanoScan N650U driver is, as mentioned, a Photoshop-only thing (it loads under GraphicConverter, but crashes when one attempts to scan - preview works, oddly enough). Our slightly oldish slide scanner (Pacific Image PF3600pro) also just received an OSX native driver, but also requires Photoshop.

I find it sad  that even on Apple's own website, the one scanner up for sale (Canada) is the Epson 1660... and it carries the disclaimer that in OS X you get only "basic" functionality via ImageCapture.

This is one area where someone - either Apple if it's an OS X thing, or the scanner manufacturers - has to get their sh** together and provide full native OS X scanner functionality.

I still can't believe that none of the major scanner manufacturers are able to do what that Hamrick guy's been doing with VueScan for over a year now... WTF?

 

M


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark, this won't deter me from getting the Mac, but it will cause me to wait for just the right scanner. What about the i850 Canon printer?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark, might you give me your overview of VueScan? I have heard differing things about it and I respect your expertise and views.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just received a call from Michael Dell, warning me of the "consequences" of bringing in a new Mac into a home with a few Dell computers. The neighbors said the same thing when we brought home Daisy, our second doxie. I don't scare easily.....................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, on a new iMac, if one does not purchase Bluetooth at the onset, might it be added by a qualified Apple technician sometime in the future? As well, does anyone know if an old Airport card will fit in a new iMac, or is it wiser to simply get an Airport Extreme card at the onset of a purchase and know that it is there if ever it is needed?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just picked up the latest edition of MacWorld this evening. It was the most informative issue I have seen, full of questions that I would have had to ask all of you about for specifics. Thus, you MacMavens have been spared basic questions pertaining to the iMac. However, there was a great review of the 17"AlPB.............No, I shall not waver in my committment to the iMac. Still.......................................


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not to scare anyone needlessly, but I shall delay my purchase of a new Mac until that time when MaxPower is granted full citizenship in our great nation of ehMacLand. I did not want to play this "trump card", but I promised him that if he needed my assistance, I would lend a helping hand. Newfoundlanders and Labradorians took in thousands of Americans during the 9/11 crisis, when the planes were rerouted to our fine province. Thus, it is our tradition to lend support when needed.

I am not sure who makes the final decision to grant full citizenship, but I shall not buy a Mac until MaxPower is allowed to enter our citizenry as a full member (Chealion is already selling him a discounted Secret Decoder Ring, so there is no reason to keep him out, at least in my opinion). 

Remember, the possible increase in the Apple market share is in your hands..............


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Dr. G I believe you are overreacting about the full citizen thing, when ehMax gets some time he'll update it. Its not that big of a deal... And I'm not selling a ring as this isn't TV. However if one is patient it should all work out nicely.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr. G.,

Re: VueScan. My opinions may be dated - I haven't tested in in a few months, so Hamrick may have fixed my "issues' (he released a new update every, oh, six minutes or so - talk about a dedicated developer!)

VueScan's biggest plus is simple: It brings (almost) any scanner to life in OS X.

VueScan's biggest minus (IMHO) is its butt-ugly interface. There are far too many tabbed windows and options spread around to make it easy for people who don't want to spend an afternoon scanning an image.

I became spoiled in OS 9 with Canon's nifty little toolbox (which STILL isn't available in OS X.. grrrrr), and that's the standard that needs to be met, in my little world 

M.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark, thanks for the info re VueScan. I am not about to rush out and buy a scanner if it will only sit idle. My slides are safely stored, and I can wait out the manufacturers until they realize the strength of OS X. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, overreacting??? Moi????? Never!!! Keep in mind that it is you that will be selling MaxPower his secret decoder ring, not yours truly. If it lessens his anxiety then I am willing to wait. Notice how quickly you reacted to my "veiled threat". We shall see.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I answered that fast because I was online. The selling of the ring was tongue in cheek...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Chealion, "tongue in cheek"!!!!!! Now you tell me. I just sold 109 of the rings to the Mount Royal College Alumni Association. Now what shall I sell them? I could send them the "RK for PM" t-shirts, but I only have two boxes left.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Dr. G spend the money and get the slides converted to PhotoCD - much better results than you'll EVER get from a desktop scanner at any price.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I have hundreds of slides that I want converted to a format that I could then print off with a photo printer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macdoc, I realize that a basic scanner with an attachment for slides is not as effective as a dedicated scanner, but is there no scanner that is compatible with the OS X Mac? I read the latest edition of the MacWorld magazine, but they did not mention dedicated slide scanners, just flatbed scanners.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I think what macdoc is saying is that having a photo shop transfer the slides to photo CD, with far better results than doing your own scans. Many photo shops now charge around 35¢ tp produce photos from digital media. That's a better photo for probably less than a photo printer can do the job for, when you factor in the ink and the photo paper costs. Does anybody know the archival factor of real photos vs. inkjet photos?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, I hate to say it but I have reached post #1200 and still no Mac. Someday soon........


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> ful, I hate to say it but I have reached post #1200 and still no Mac. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
How do you think the REST of us feel?? Geez, Louise!


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I hereby rename Dr. G, Dr. Gee's Louise (thank you Peter).

Dr. G.L., you can ONLY get the Bluetooth module built-in at the time of order. If you order the iMac without the module, then you can add Bluetooth afterwards, but only as a USB dongle. This may not be a big deal and if you don't think you'll need Bluetooth then there's nothing lost. However, the dongle is a less elegant solution and takes up a USB port (I have one in my Titanium laptop).

Also, the new 17" iMac only takes the Airport Extreme card. The socket is different and the older card won't fit. This doesn't really matter since the Aiport Extreme card has noooo problem communicating with 802.11b routers. Should, in some future moment of wanton decision, you decide to upgrade the router to 802.11g, you'll be all set.

Now, go take that MacWorld and use it to line the doxies bed before you get any other ideas about changing your mind.....

Awful news about Badger, Nfld by the way. Frozen in time. Flooding is bad enough but to have your home literally turned into a block of ice for 2 months is unthinkable.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, again I am "cut to the quick"!!!! How would I know what anyone feels about this fact?????? I have been busy arranging a spot for the iMac (that is what I have chosen) in my family room and I am even using my old desk from my high school days (luckily, the small footprint helps here). Thus, someday soon will be sooner than everyone thinks.

jwoodget, thanks for the info. From what you say, I shall go with everything an iMac will take now and not fret over upgrades or additions at a later date. I have a Linksys Etherfast WAP Router, so that should work, albeit at a slower speed.

However, when you write that I should "... take that MacWorld and use it to line the doxies bed..." you obviously don't know my doxies. A bed of only the best blankets for them, and on our bed and couch. Amazingly, though, they each have carrying cages that they run to when they are worried about something. Go figure?

Re the Badger flooding, we should know today if the Exploits river is once again flowing, or if another ice jam will cause further damage. Many will never see their homes again, since the -25C weather is causing the foundations to crack. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, back to the matter of a rename. I certainly have no objection to the rename from "Dr. G, to Dr. Gee's Louise". However, that is the nickname of my evil twin brother craM (Dr. Gee's) and his wife (Dr. Gee's Louise). He is already angry with me for trying to have him committed because he thinks he has "dominion" over his wife Louise (who loves doxies), for refusing to pay any tax that will be utilized for paving roads, and for trying to hunt badgers with his bare hands (and NO doxie assistance!!!). You do NOT want him angry at YOU, take my word. Thus, Dr.G. will remain as it is at the end of all of my postings, and I shall respond only to that name. Call me harsh, call me single-minded, call me a fool, call me a cab, but please do not call me by my twin brother craM's nickname. Merci.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Call me harsh, call me single-minded, call me a fool, call me a cab, but please do not call me .......... <HR></BLOCKQUOTE> *LOUISE*


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I certainly don't want to unearth the wrath of your evil twin. Heck, I've got enough problems. 

But at the very least, you need a new sig. Here's a selection to get started:

Dr.G. Proud adopted Newfoundlander and doxie lover

Dr. G. Half yank, half doxie, all heart

Dr. G. Post modernist, post prolific, but never post caring

Dr. G. Call me stupid - I can't hear you from here

Dr. G. Life is a never-ending thread looking for the needle in a haystack

Dr. G. Choosing to buy a Mac is the easy part

Dr. G. Anally retentive but orally attentive


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I like them all, but "Dr.G. Proud adopted Newfoundlander and doxie lover" is my choice. Still, I shall go with Dr.G. until the iMac arrives. I shall wait on any scanner until the driver situation improves, I shall invest in the Canon i850 printer, since it got rave reviews in both MacWorld and CNet, and I shall not listen to the "lure of the sirens call" to get an iPod. I might get a penlight USB storage device. Any recommendations???

Peter, I think that I shall write you out of my will if this keeps up. I was leaving you one of the doxie pups (whenever Daisy gets around to being a mother), but now I am not so sure. We shall see.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Beware of USB flash sticks under OS X. There's a thread at MacInTouch in the 10.2.4 section. The problem is that some types are very slow in writing. 

I'd recommend an external firewire hard drive instead (that's powered from the firewire port). MUCH faster and much higher capacity. And a great backup. USB memory sticks are also very convenient but have not lived up to their potential (IMHO).

WiebeTech even has tiddly little keyring FW drives....

Firewire is a way cool way of transferring files (and is one of the reasons that the iPod is leader of the mp3 player pack).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, thanks for the update on FW drives. Actually, I had considered this in that one of the main reasons for getting a Mac would be to create my own educational videos. Thus, a larger dedicated drive just for this might be worth the cost. LaCie is one of the brands I am familiar with, thus, any comments about their (or other) products would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, I think that I shall write you out of my will if this keeps up. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Don't get your shorts in a knot. You know you love me (I love you too)....besides, I need the inheritance.
I think you should change your mind about the iMac and start the search all over again. By that time, two new generations of Mac will have been introduced for 25% less money. Market forces will make Apple lower their high prices, lest Dell should rule the world.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

There are a lot of reputable firewire drive makers. I'd recommend MCE, LaCie, or checkoout the ads in the back of MacWorld. I've a clear plastic minidrive which holds a 20 gb IBM travelstar (US$199). Not the fastest available but it runs off the firewire port and is small and faster enough for me. 

Got mine from The MacSmith. Very helpful and located in Maine so not far away....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, thanks for the advice on the firewire drives. Maine may be close to you, but London, England is probably closer to me than Bangor, Maine.........where every 7th and 8th grader has an iBook. I spoke to the Deputy Minister of Education here in St.John's about the possiblity of our doing the same thing for one school district. He thought that it was a good idea, but he said it would be problematic getting a non-Wintel machine into the schools. Sad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, what do you mean the you "...need the inheritance"? What happened to all the money we earned last year???????? Granted, I gave all but $5758 away, but you had nearly 6.52 trillion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope that you haven't given it all the The Church of the Graceful Lovin' and that Rev. Rock-of-Ages Johnny!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whatever, if you don't stop calling me names, none of my half will go to you. I shall leave it to the Salvation Army and their Red Shield Appeal. Even though I am Jewish, I feel that they are a great organization and live their faith.

Now, re your comments that you feel that I should change my mind about the iMac and "...start the search all over again. By that time, two new generations of Mac will have been introduced for 25% less money." Are you trying to get me lynched??????????? You do know that there is an accidental death and death by lynching clause in my will and you won't see a dime if I am strung up for delaying my order another generation or two. The thought is tempting.........and I am curious to see what the summer line is like after MacWorld in July................still, I have to be faithful to my word which I freely gave everyone. No, as soon as the woman who handles all of the research pool orders for computers is back from being sick (she received a whole pot of my homemade chicken soup, so she should be back by next week) I shall place the order.

So, no name calling and don't stir up the tribe.............I went though enough tribal warfare the last time I delayed. Enough said.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I'll probably have an ipod before Dr.G gets a Mac... I'm just waiting for the ipods to get an update or a price cut (it's gotta happen soon).


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> but you had nearly 6.52 trillion dollars!!!!!!!!!!!!! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I spent it all on eBay and pizza. Now I'm broke and my Mastercard is maxxed. If you don't leave me the inheritance, I'll be destitute (not to be confused with prostitute)
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Are you trying to get me lynched??????????? You do know that there is an accidental death and death by lynching clause in my will and you won't see a dime if I am strung up for delaying my order <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
In that case, buy it today! Quick!...pick it up!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I had expected to wait until the next fiscal quarter to send you this check (for tax purposes and all), but you seem to need it more now than in April. 

Remember when you said, jokingly, that they should have a Doxies on Ice extravaganza on the Rideau Canal. Well, the PM flipped over this idea, as did his cabinet. It will be deeply embedded in the budget this afternoon (I just got out of the "lockup" early to feed the doxies), but it has been approved and is now in production. We have hired Buster Boondogle to arrange all the acts and coordinate the grand finale -- 1000 doxies on skates going down the Rideau in a conga line. Our "fee" will be slightly less than the money spent on the gun registration, so I shall send you your half, which should come to $452,386,078.36. Now, do NOT spend it on pizza and stay away from Ebay.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kosh, it's just like the Judy Collins song -- "Someday soon.....gonna get one.....someday soon." Patience is a virtue.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Me too Kosh, me too. Maybe tomorrow.....

We are the anti-Dr.Gs when it comes to spending money with Apple. We know exactly what we want, now, this minute, express delivery, and don't spare the doxies.

No thanks, Dr. G. A doxie hairball delivery or a couple of cauldrons of chicken soup will not substitute a version 2 iPod. But thanks for the thought....


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Well, the PM flipped over this idea <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
I think he flipped long before this!
"Buster Boondoggle".....I always thought his name was Buster Boondoggie and was a Newfoundland Retreiver. Go figure!
It's good not to send me the next cheque for a while. I need time to heal from the withdrawal symptoms and get back to reality. Ebay and pizza are addictive! So much to buy....and so little time.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, OK, you shall be scratched off the list. I thought that you might want to check out the new 40gig Generation 3 iPods that Woz sent to Daisy and Rootie. They have specially adapted ear buds (have you ever seen a doxies ear??), but the new prototype is amazing for all of it's features. Who would have thought that a doxie lover was also crazy about bagels and chicken soup. We sent it FedEx to him, since tomorrow we start our cross country run once again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, Buster Boondoggie was a Labrador Retriever. There is no such thing as a "Newfoundland Retreiver" (there ARE big black Newfoundland dogs). Of course, "i before e, except after c...." applies even in a land where metricification is the law.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, too late, I already sent the check. You will just have to show a bit of will power, or I could send over Max. He loves pizza, and will stare at you until you give him a piece of crust..........so much so that you lose all interest in pizza. Now, as for Ebay, there is no way to stop you. You are your own worst enemy......you are your own best friend..........you have the power to choose which of these two will win over your mind, heart and soul. Be strong, my friend.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Does anyone out there actually own an iMac, especially a 17" model???????? I know that this is the year of the laptop, but I have made my decision, and now I need to ask some questions.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Doubt you'll find any people have one of the new 17" iMacs yet (announced two weeks ago). We've a 15" LCD iMac though if you've questions.

What am I saying? Does Dr.G. have any questions? Does it snow in St. Johns?

You won't get a quick reply though cos I've got a cold and am going to bed (yes, the chicken soup probably would have helped). I promise to answer any questions before you actually buy the machine (that should give me a couple of months to recover).


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Does anyone out there actually own an iMac, especially a 17" model???????? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Not me...screen's too small for me!. Actually, the viewable area of the flat panel screen is pretty good, half way between a 17" and 19' CRT. I like my 21", though.

utbj wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I promise to answer any questions before you actually buy the machine (that should give me a couple of months to recover) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Good one!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I shall overlook your slight about my final decision (I just wanted to know how easy the 17" unit was to actually carry 8 macspectrum meters), and I shall deliver some soup to you tomorrow.

Does it snow in St.John's???????? 4 1/2 macspectrum meters and counting.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I forgot to tell you that for tax purposes, your name is Peter X. Scharman, and your SIN # is 123-456-789. Trust me, this will save you a fortune. Also, are you getting ready for your WWE match?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Oddly enough, that IS my name and s/s number, so I guess I' m going to be hung by the tax people. The X stands for Xavier, after my great uncle Xavier Cougat. My s/s number has always been so easy to remember. I use it for all my passwords, but please keep that a secret. 
I've been pumping coffee mugs all day long to prepare for the WWE match. I'm up to 162 lbs (no metric in the WWE..too many decimals) and am ready to be a formidable contender. If only I had gone onto university, I might not have to take these jobs. Speaking of jobs, My other uncle Steve extends his thanks for ordering a new iMac. He will be taking a group of friends out for dinner with the profit from that sale. He will be dropping the prices by about 10% in April since you can now buy a Dell Pentium 4, 1.8 Ghz CPu with 256 RAM 30 gig drive, HK speakers and 17" monitor for $799. What's wrong with this picture??.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
Just to point out more info. for your Canadianization.

Here we spell it "cheque" and not "check."

17" iMacs are a breeze to carry. I have 2 clients that have them and the little base makes it a breeze to carry, 8 meters or even longer. No need to build any sort of doxie powered contraption.

"SIN #" is redundant. SIN = Social Insurance Number.

Please commit these Canadianizations. You never know when there might be a pop quiz.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, I am bilingual, switching back and forth between New York City English and Canadian English, with a smattering of Yiddish, south Georgia dialect, and Newfoundland English. I do have a learning disability in spelling, so I may be excused for at least spelling a word in one of my two official expected spellings.

Thanks for the info on the iMac. I spent an hour or so with a friend's iMac at the university, but I never had the opportunity to pick it up. There are times when I would want to move it from one room to another room in the house, and I wanted to have some sense of how moveable it might be within a home environment.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, shortly you may be paid a "friendly" visit by Revenue Canada officials, along with IRS and Interpol agents, re you tax matters. Keep in mind that "the truth is out there", but if they don't know where to look, they will probably not find it unless you blow your cover. Let Apple "think different" -- you need to "think creatively", "think of the Bank of the Grand Caymen Island", and think of what 374 years in a maximum security prison will do for your lifestyle.

You need to gain a "bit" more weight. You are in a tag team death match, but you shall have no partner. Thus, it's you against two other wrestlers. Good luck..............


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>* Peter, shortly you may be paid a "friendly" visit by Revenue Canada officials, *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Their visits are always friendly...nice bunch of guys that are always welcome.

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> *and think of what 374 years in a maximum security prison will do for your lifestyle.* <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
From what I hear about guys my size, I could develop hemorrhoid problems. It could also maybe change my whole thinking on same-sex relationships.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I have a way around your tax problems. You are now Peter X. Scharman, Jr. Thus, "the sins of the father shall not be visited upon the heads of their children". You are a free man...........other than the addiction to pizza and that Ebay "monkey on your back". Kick the habit NOW!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It has been reported that the "not-inexpensive 1GHz iMac, equipped with the 17" LCD, is ranked at an impressive #5 in Japanese desktop sales." Maybe I should buy two iMacs to help out with Canadian sales?


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> "the sins of the father shall not be visited upon the heads of their children" <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
And thus..."I am the father and the son, together as one...divided we stand, united we fall" Now we can both do the eBay thing!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, exactly what sort of therapy session are you scheduled to go to at 345PM????? Do you hear little voices in your head declaring "I am the Lord, thy God, maker of the universe...."? If so, they are NOT the doxies speaking to you. Remember, pity the poor wordcarver who carves an idol out of a piece of wood, and then prays to it for deliverance from his evil ways.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

I can't reveal the nature of my "therapy' It is related to my time spent with the CIA. Apparently there are still some things I remember that I shouldn't. Apparently uncle Dick Nixon is a figment of my imagination and need to be purged. I told them he was tricky.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> dr. g. wrote:
pity the poor wordcarver who carves an idol out of a piece of wood, and then prays to it for deliverance from his evil ways. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Or to use the famous Edward G. Robinson quote from the movie "The Ten Commandments" (paraphrased); "Nyaaahh, Who's your messiah now?"

Note: the movie is also known by its lesser known title; "How I became Moses - Charleton Heston"


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi All:
At the risk of cranking this thread back to somewhere near the original question (insert neck cracking sound here):
Congrats on making the "SWITCH" to the iMac, Dr. G. I am considering whether to upgrade my trusty "too-cute-for-words" G3 AIO or, like you, buy a new iMac 17" 1Gig. 
For Photoshop image manipulation and some short video clips in iMovie or FCP 2.0 I'm thinking an iMac with thses specs would be a good choice. What say you? Or should I dive in further and go for the G4 DP? Looking for best bang for the buck here and not a desktop fashion accessory, although I must admit the iMac is an eye popper. Thanks for the views!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Rhino, I am getting one for iMovie, iDVD and iPhoto. I had considered an AlPB, but the iMac can do what I need a Mac to do, and I come out $1700 richer. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, Nixon is no longer to be referred to as "Tricky Dick" during the Bush presidency. We are allowed to call him "Crafty Richard". I wonder how much history will be rewritten in the next couple of years. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, are you implying that Peter is our/The/a messiah? He did part the waters in Welland, but I think that it also had something to do with the canal locks there rather than his divine intervention and powers. Still, one never can tell............


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Macspectrum, are you implying that Peter is our/The/a messiah? He did part the waters in Welland, <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
That's true, but you should know that it is NOT my wrath which is causing the revolt of the rivers in Badger Nfld.,causing the the flocks to flee. You might give Charlton Heston a call about this one. He's been pretty ticked at our gun control registry attempt.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, I would rather not joke about the situation in Badger,NL. People have lost everything, and there is no end in sight. I am not against humor in this or other threads, but not about this topic. OK? I know that you meant no harm...in that you are a benevolent god.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am glad that I did not finally decide upon a 17" AlPB. At the earliest, I would have gotten one delivered by May. Go figure.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What happens to those who have pre-ordered a new 17" AlPB, and BEFORE they arrive there is a change or addition? I am told that there is no wait for an iMac, which pleases me. However, what sort of policy does Apple have if one orders direct from the Apple Store and changes are made weeks before the actual shipping date of a pre-order? Just curious.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

If you order through the Apple on-line store, they'll send you an email and offer to substitute your order with the latest specifications that match the price you originally agreed to pay. This usually means a bump in specs. Or you can choose to buy what you actually ordered at the new, lower price. There is one exception to this. When Apple first released the G4 towers they couldn't get the 500 MHz chips and so they offered 450s for the original price of the 500s. Didn't go down too well with the masses.....

I think the lady in your ordering department just told you the 17" would not be available till May because she didn't want to spend another 27 hours on the phone taking your order. I have it on reasonably good authority that these models will be shipping within the next two weeks. In fact, I bet you a cup of Tim Horton's best that my 17" PB arrives before your iMac.....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I did not call the Apple store, but rather, have been reading of the delays on the MacSurfer.com website. I was just curious, in that this is the "spring line". When spring actually does come, what will the "summer line" look like. Kudos to you on this order. I am still torn between the two, but the thought of such a long delay, and the fact that they are basically the same for what I want to do with the Mac, I chose the iMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Here is my first post, made back in Aug.8th, 2001 as I was about to place an order for an iBook. So much water has gone under the bridge since that post. Memories........

Was just at a colleague's house and saw his Cube and new iBook. Someone else was there who was not impressed with our trip down memory lane re the original Apple II and IIe computer. He told us that this Sunday is the 20th anniversary of the initial IBM PC, the first "real pc" (his words, not mine). When we informed him that Apple had a pc three years prior to the lauch of the IBM desktop he was floored.

This brings me back to the subject of my post. I have read dozens of postings and news articles re the "passing" of the Cube. If Michael Dell told the world that he was discontinuing the Inspiron line, would the world really notice or care? I think not! That's the opinion of one person who understands and appreciates tradition.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Hopefully on Friday or Monday. The person who is responsible for all such grant orders is off sick, and no one else knows what to do re such orders. As it is written in "The Book of Peter S", "Patience is a virtue and should be practiced RIGHT NOW!"


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, from where did you order your 17" PB? I have to go through the university's Computer Purchasing Center (CPC), since they are the one's that obtain the educational discount on the Mac. Of course, I have to get the person here in the Fac. of Ed. to make the request, then the person in the Research Grants Office has to check to see if the funds are there, and she, in turn, sends back the approval to our grants person in the Fac. of Ed. Then, I get the approval to carry a piece of paper over to the CPC and I sign my order. They have to confirm my signature and the amount of the purchase with the Grants Office, and THEN the order is shipped off to Apple Canada. 

Now do you see why things take time here at MUN? Granted, I took time making up my mind (from July, 2001 to now), but when I do make up my mind, I have another forced waiting period. We shall see. Thus, no bets, please.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Thus, no bets, please. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Five bucks on March 12.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, who will get their Mac on March 12th? Are you betting on me or on jwoodget?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, is it not written in "The Book of Peter S", Ch.4, Vs.13, in the book of Restitutions, "Though shalt not bet, unless it is a sure thing"? And did it not go on to say "Cast ye lots not against the doxies, or thou shalt dwell in the den of doom and doxie dander"?

Please tell me you are NOT adding an addiction to betting to your "problems" with Ebay and pizza?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sorry, ful, made it to 1300 posts, and still no Mac. Still, it's just a matter of time, and a healthy administrative assistant. I even gave her some of my homemade chicken soup (with LOTS of garlic) to speed her recovery. We shall see.

What is the weather up your way, since we have been having weather typical of Labrador rather than St.John's (i.e., very cold and little snow)?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

So when do you place your order?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

To paraphrase Judy Collins, "Someday soon, gonna get one, someday soon." Then, just like a mortgage burning party, we should thank ful and put this thread to rest.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, I hate to say it, but, like Doublemint gum, which "doubles your pleasure, doubles your fun", I have hit 1400 posts, and still no Mac. Still, this time it is NOT my fault. The one person who knows how to place a research pool order for a faculty member that is non-grant related (I earned the money with extra teaching), is away on sick leave. Why she is the only person who knows how to do this is beyond me, but there is a process and I must follow it to the letter. However, you may rest easy in the knowledge that I won't get to 1500 posts without a Mac.......better make that 1600..............no, make it 1970 posts. That you may bet on.......hopefully.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
When you get to 1984 posts, and no Mac, I will be hiding under my desk. You can't "job" the Jobs and get away with it.
"Something wicked this way comes."


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Dr G wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Peter, is it not written in "The Book of Peter S", Ch.4, Vs.13, in the book of Restitutions, "Though shalt not bet, unless it is a sure thing"? And did it not go on to say "Cast ye lots not against the doxies, or thou shalt dwell in the den of doom and doxie dander"?

Please tell me you are NOT adding an addiction to betting to your "problems" with Ebay and pizza? <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

No' I'm not ADDING an addiction....I already had it. I just hadn't told you before, lest you think less of me. Must I tell you the rest of my sins??
The quote from the book of Peter is a typo error. It should have been, "Thou shalt not be better than me, that is for sure" The second quote is correct, but I'n not casting against the doxies, I'm casting lots against your computer arrival. The doxies I wouldn't touch with a ten foot leash.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G. I ordered through our joint hospital purchasing after the order was signed off by the IT secret police. They sat on it for 2 weeks and, despite it being funded through a US agency, asked me why I needed it. I told them that my current machine didn't glow in the dark. Oh, and that I really needed the built-in Bluetooth since my USB dongle is so un-cool....

I have no idea when it will arrive. However, my feeling is that even if it turns up next January, I still have a good chance of it arriving before yours


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, when you wrote "When you get to 1984 posts, and no Mac, I will be hiding under my desk", always remember that "you have nothing to fear, but fear itself." I can't imagine it will be that long. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Peter, you would love my doxies. When you get your redesigned pool completed (25cm deep and 50cm wide and 100 meters long) then I shall send Daisy and Rootie to see their uncle Peter. And I am willing to bet you that you shall cry when they leave after a relaxing two weeks on your estate.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I submitted my 25 words or less as to why I needed this computer ("I need the iMac and it's ability to access the iMovie, iPhoto and iDVD programs to enhance my research") and would you believe that the person in the research office called me to see if I had forgotten how to spell, or if the "i" key was stuck on my Dell computer. No, I shall have mine before yours.....I hope. We shall see...................


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

i hope you explained to the person that you had bad "i" sight Dr. G.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I was pleased that Dr.G. defined the dimensions for Peter's pool revision, in metric. 

Oh and Dr. G., when you get to 1984 posts and no Mac, it will be a "double-plus bad" day.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, jwoodget. We should put you on our comedy writing team. I simply explained that it was a brand name for certain Apple products and let it go at that, since she really didn't care much what I was purchasing.

Macspectrum, after your "hanging me out to dry" re my use of non-metric figures, I am conscious of this fact now when I post.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*ful, I hate to say it, but, like Doublemint gum, which "doubles your pleasure, doubles your fun", I have hit 1400 posts, and still no Mac. Still, this time it is NOT my fault. (...) *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dr.G., it seems to me you are caught in some kind of twilight zone, prisoner of some evil spirits that want to keep you from getting a Mac... First you had to battle your own demons, overcome your own indecision. But now it's everyone else keeping you from getting a Mac...

Who knows, maybe by the time that very unique person comes back from her sick leave, there will be prospects of new announcements on the horizon and you will reconsider your choice and there we'll go again and you'll reach 7000 posts and this thread will go on and on and on, until our beloved Mayor, growing old and tired of managing ehMac for this one single thread (cause by then everyone will have moved on to something else), will have to shut it down with a sad answer to the original question: 'no, and, sincerely, I think he won't'...

Maybe I'll have to set up a special commando – with Peter S., utb jwoodget and a bunch of others – to travel into the Fourth Dimension and get you out of there quick... We shall see...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Fear not ful (sorry I am unable to get the .. over the "u"), I have made my decision, and there is no need to venture boldly into that fourth dimension. As I have said, I shall order the new iMac when the grants officer returns from sick leave. Personally, I can't see how someone can be hired to replace the person while on sick leave, and then not be able to do her grants applications, but this is the way of my university. I am patient, and I have not tried to stir up the "wrath of Peter" (soon to be a new Star Trek motion picture). 

How is this winter treating you thus far? Exactly where are you located up in the Yukon? I am not a gold bug, but there is a lure of that area that draws me to that part of Canada. Someday...............


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. typed on his Dell:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Macspectrum, after your "hanging me out to dry" re my use of non-metric figures, I am consciious of this fact now when I post.
<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"We" shall be watching. Ever vigilant, ever present.

Ministry of "Metric" Defence.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, at least the warning was from the Ministry of "Metric" Defence, and not Miss Millstein, my third grade teacher, for another spelling miscue (e.g., conscious). I actually had to go back and edit out a reference I made in a reply to Kosh re a "5 foot jump" off my roof this year to a 2 meter jump. If I wanted to be exact, I would have said that the exact length of the jump would have been 150cm (give or take a dozen mm or so), but I did was being "passive-aggressive" to the constant reminders I am getting from Dr.Leonard Cruchmeyer, the Deputy Minister in the Ministry of "Metric" Defence. Macspectrum, at least you have a sense of humor, but he is a true Ottawa bureaucrat.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G.,
I was well aware of the "ii" error, but thought that the metric conversion you are attempting was more than enough for you and your "eyes" to handle at this time.

Plus, you have alleged that you are buying an "eye"Mac. I thought to leave well enough alone. 

After you have been well trained to "think metric", I will conduct your Canadian (and correct) spelling training.

HumoUr is an excellent teacher. 

"In the (mac)spectrum of knowledge, created by the prism that is education, one must learn to see as many coloUrs as possible."


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G., on a Dell...  :
*How is this winter treating you thus far? Exactly where are you located up in the Yukon? I am not a gold bug, but there is a lure of that area that draws me to that part of Canada. Someday...............*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

As strangely as that might sound, winter in the Yukon must have been one of the mildest in the country. We barely got any snow (the ski hill didn't open the last week of January) and we only had a handful of days of minus thirty-something weather. Otherwise, it's been sunny (even though the sun was up only 5 to 6 hours for the longest time...) and warm (between 0 and minus 10).

I live in Whitehorse, the capital and largest city of the Yukon. Mind you, twenty thousand people is barely enough to call this a city, but anyway... We have a Wal*Mart... that must mean something!

What I really like about the Yukon is that it has the best summers, and the best winters. It seems to capture the purest essence of these seasons. You just can't complain when, from mid-May to mid-August, the sun shines for 20 hours or so (more if you move farther North), with the thermometer hanging somewhere between 20 and 25 degrees (centigrades, of course, macspectrum  ) and humidity almost negligible...

Hmmmm... summer summer... I can't wait! (although I really enjoy the crisp winter weather we are having right now, especially with the fresh snow that's just fallen)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, it was in my final year of my Ph.D. program that I took an advanced course on learning disabilities (which was a fairly new area back in 1977) that I finally was able to diagnosis my own learning disability. My spelling miscues have causal factors that might globally be classified in the area of dysgraphia. 

As for Canadian/British spellings (e.g., labour for labor), I don't think I shall take on that much Canadiana just yet. Thus, you may be my metric conversion "overlord", but leave the spelling to me.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, I had Audrey M over for dinner when she was in St.John's during her bid for the leadership of the NDP. Her descriptions of the north were similar to yours, and it sounds like an ideal place to live.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

Dr.G., I really don't know if I'll stay here for a very long time now, but the Yukon certainly is a nice place to have a 'pied-à-terre'. I figured that, no matter where I was on this planet, if I ever had a desire for summer, I'd like to come back to the Yukon. And if I ever had desire for a real winter, I'd probably think of coming back to the Yukon, too. As a bonus, since winter does take so much space on the calendar and summer eats pretty much all of the rest, the 'seasons' of spring and fall are compressed in a 2 week period that is so intense and beautiful it is hard not to be moved by every little thing your gaze might fall upon.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

St.John's usually has a long winter, a short spring, a nice summer and a great fall. By Remembrance Day, the leaves are gone and we set in for five months of "hard times". I am not a winter person, but for the past three winters I have been a teleprofessor. Thus, I am able to teach from home, or wherever I have an internet connection.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. poked out on his Dell:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> Macspectrum, ...you may be my metric conversion "overlord", but leave the spelling to me. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Overlord?"

Gee, (little pun there), maybe time to take the Doxies out for a walk and breathe in some of that fresh Newfounland air.

Three kilometers, err 2 miles, or so should do the trick.

Try to open up a window at least. Sounds like a little bit of oxygen deprivation.

Please feel free to describe the length or girth of Nathan's hot dogs in inches. You can take the boy out of NYC but you can't... well you know the rest.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, fresh air is one thing St.John's has plenty of, with no heavy industry, not that many cars per capita, and lots of wind.

I LOVE Nathans hot dogs. They are the regular size as normal hot dogs, but there is something they add to their all-beef franks. 
sniff........sniff............take the boy out of NYC, but put back a Nathans' frank in his tummy........................  

Such is Life. Good morning, ALL.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G. said: "Macspectrum, fresh air is one thing St.John's has plenty of, with no heavy industry, not that many cars per capita, and lots of wind."

I hereby prescribe Mallox to the city of St. John's.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, the horizontally propelled currents of gaseous matter you speak of in your posting lacks your usual wit and satirical "bite". Sorry, no Dr. G. gold star for you today. Maybe tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Too kind, Dr. G., too kind (insert "nutt" icon here).

Here's your gold star for "Most Easterly EhMac Procrastinator". I swear you paid that purchasing person to be sick....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I shall display my prized gold star for being the "Most Easterly EhMac Procrastinator" with pride.  

Actually, this person is quite ill, although no one will discuss what she has, which is understandable since I would not want anyone to know that I suffer from Macprocrastinitis.  

I am not waiting for the next upgrade, and I have decided which Mac I am going to purchase, and I know exactly how much there is in the account. Thus, I don't know what everyone is getting so upset over re my upcoming purchase.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Dr. G. this thread will die when your iMac arrives*. So part of me doesn't want it to materialize. Also, anticipation is usually a lot more fun than the actual event. So, no pressure. I just hate to see you deprived









* but we all know it will be replaced with: "Dr. G.s Mac has arrived. Please help him get the most out of it." That will be a monster thread, for sure.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I will personally write the eulogy for this thread when the iMac is ordered and arrives. I am bogged down in grading for the next five weeks. I would like to time it so that I order it and it arrives by the Passover/Easter break, so that I have some time to learn/enjoy it without the stress of grading deadlines. This grading stress is why I am in no rush to order the iMac even if I could.

We don't need another Moster Thread, and a "Dr.G. FINALLY bought an iMac!!!" thread would quickly die down. I have a feeling that I am not the most popular citizen in ehMacLand just now, what with my spelling miscues and use of non-metric references. Thus, I am trying to keep a low profile. We shall see.............

Check out VGG's URL to the "Intrview with God". Quite inspirational, I must say....

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I did check it out (the interview with God site) and forwarded it to my wife who was in a state of shock this morning upon learning out of the blue that her 44 year old optometrist had died of cancer in between her appointments. He was a wonderful person who had looked after our kids for 10 years. To say the IWG site was timely, is an understatement. She volunteers for the CCS and so is no stranger to loss of people she has gotten to know but it's not something you ever get used to.

I sympathize with your grading stress. I'm fortunate not to have to do that (my "burden" is less than 30 markings a year but there are other stresses.....). The iMac's arrival is something to look forward to at the end of the tunnel.

Peace.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

jwoodget, I have sent the URL for the IwG site all over, and everyone is pleased. VGG has (in the Jewish faith) performed a "mitzvah" (a good deed). 

As for the grading, I have nearly 8000 posts on the WebCT Discussion Forum from my 121 students in my five web courses. This discussion comprises 50% of their grade. Then, there are the case studies and case analyses that are sent either in hard copy or via an attachment. These are graded in great detail, and sent back to each student. Thus, any new iMac received in the next five or six weeks would have to sit in the box. This is why, regardless of the threats, I am in no rush. Then, with great fanfare, we will be able to put this thread to rest. It has been said that "Old posts" (just like "old soldiers") "never die....they just fade away...."


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. typed out on his Dell:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> I have a feeling that I am not the most popular citizen in ehMacLand just now, what with my spelling miscues and use of non-metric references. Thus, I am trying to keep a low profile. We shall see.............<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dr. G.,
you play the "victim" very poorly. However, you play the "slippery eel" very well.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macspectrum, slippery eel is not kosher, and does not go well on a bagel. Thus, I shall pass on that order. Now, offer me a Montreal smoked meat sandwich on some good rye bread, and I shall let the mustard spill on my Dell keyboard (actually, it's a Logitech keyboard and mouse, but I don't want to deprive you of your Dell-blasts).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

There is a grand tradition here in St.John's that if you are not Irish, you have to do something nice today for someone who is Irish, and that if you are Irish, you have to do something nice for someone who is not Irish. Thus, everyone goes around happy today here in St.John's.

It is in this spirit that I bring this dormant thread to the forefront once again, in an attempt to take some of the "blows" away from Pamela. She is strong enough to take all of the "low blows" and comments, but for today, she will be able to enjoy the spirit of the day and "forget to remember" about things/people that might be less than friendly.

Happy St.Patrick's Day Pamela, from the last place on the earth that has a full holiday on St.Patrick's day for one and all!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Dr.G.:
*There is a grand tradition here in St.John's that if you are not Irish, you have to do something nice today for someone who is Irish, and that if you are Irish, you have to do something nice for someone who is not Irish. Thus, everyone goes around happy today here in St.John's.

It is in this spirit that I bring this dormant thread to the forefront once again, in an attempt to take some of the "blows" away from Pamela. She is strong enough to take all of the "low blows" and comments, but for today, she will be able to enjoy the spirit of the day and "forget to remember" about things/people that might be less than friendly.

Happy St.Patrick's Day Pamela, from the last place on the earth that has a full holiday on St.Patrick's day for one and all!







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Truely the nicest and most thoughtful gift I have ever received on a St. Patrick's day Dr.G. You've left me speachless









(by the way...that thread which continued on and on till late in the evening...going on about Pamela Anderson...I believe people were taking it all in the wrong way this morning...I believe by the end of the evening the rest of us were actually *getting along*. Funny how it didn't look like that to some, eh  )


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

dé·tente    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (d-tänt, -tät)
n. 

1.	A relaxing or easing, as of tension between rivals.
2.	A policy toward a rival nation or bloc characterized by increased diplomatic, commercial, and cultural contact and a desire to reduce tensions, as through negotiation or talks.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pamela, no problem. Actually, it did not get much response in the way of deflecting "shots" your way, which goes to show you that to ignore the taunts and barbs is the best policy. Of course, negotiated detante is also a viable option, but free gifts are nicer.


----------



## MacDoxie (Mar 28, 2003)

It seems rather odd that you allow someone who does not seem to even own a Macintosh computer (personally, I have 13 in pristine condition) to partake in your discussions. You all must be somewhat liberal-minded and tolerant of non-participatory points-of-view. I commend you on your tolerance and comraderie.


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

MacDoxie wrote: <BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> (personally, I have 13 in pristine condition) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Maybe you could send us a picture of you using one of them?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Good one, Peter. Expose this "pompous ass" for the scoundrel that is his nature. The picture of these 13 Macs, which appeared in the Telegram last year, had 13 Macs and 13 doxie pups -- the juxtaposition of cute and power in the same picture. If someone would explain to me how to attach a picture to a post, I could scan this picture and send it off to all of you to "kvell" over ("kvell" is a Yiddish word that means to emote great feelings of loving warmth towards someone or something, as in "A Jewish grandmother would kvell over the pictures of her grandchildren with her best friends.")


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

_uh-oh... time to revive this dreaded thread..._

Dr. G. typed on a Dell (I am not making that up, read it here):

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>I might be waiting until July to place my iMac order<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

What can I say?

PS: Dr. G., walls have ears in the Clubhouse...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ful, we did a sweep for bugs, but I guess we missed one or two. Such is Life.

And how is Life treating you up north of 60? Saw you mentioned in the latest posting to the Shangri-la club house thread. You were cited and in a place of honor among the Amazing Eight. 

"Now, Peter! now, Minnes! now, jeac5 and ful. 
On, Macdoc and macspectrum! on Kosh! on PosterBoy too!"

Check it out.

The decision on the possible Mac delay is strictly personal, and may or may not happen. Since it is personal, I shall not dwell upon it here. Paix.


----------



## fül (Aug 14, 2002)

i shall not criticise you personally on your mac-buying decisions, dr.g. and i shall respect as you are, be a mac-toter or not.

i just couldn't miss an opportunity to give this thread a little face-lift, you see.

see you in the clubhouse.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I appreciate the understanding, ful. I have promised myself an "unboxing" within the next 100 days..........even have Bastille Day (July 14th) circled on my calendar. I have read my French history and a "Tale of Two Cities", so I shall not need to worry about the impending "Reign of Terror".


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. admitted:
<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR> ful, we did a sweep for bugs, but I guess we missed one or two. <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dr. G., note about sweeping for bugs. If, as fül has coyly mentioned, "the walls have ears" one may surmise that someone in the clubhouse planted said bugs and is in control of them. Furthermore, if the bugs are not "active", sweeping will not find them as they are not emitting any sort of EM signature.
Obviously, someone(s) in the clubhouse is activating and deactivating the hidden bugs so that your sweeps don't find them.
The bugs you found, you were meant to find.

I would suggest immediate implementation of the following security policy
1. sweeps to be done at random times and intervals
2. build a "safe room" that is constantly being swept for bugs so you can safely have those discussions on when you are purchasing your mac
3. plant disinformation by having a few "hard lemonades" (pay off the bartender to pretend he is putting gin in your 'ade) and let it slip you are buying a mac at a certain time - see who reports this information and follow the trail

Please feel free to review this info. with macnutt. His handbook is much more up to date than mine.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G.,

You <u>do</u> realise that by the time you've conviced yourself to actually order, it will be for the new revision of the product line, at which point you'll be waiting another six weeks or so for actual delivery....

More patience that Job (and I don't mean Stevie).

M


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

CubaMark, as my grandfather would say, "From your lips to God's ear." Still, waiting with patience is in my family -- my grandparents waited patiently in line at Ellis Island...my grandfather waited patiently in line to enlist in the US Army for WWI (he was rejected because of his health)...my grandfather waited patiently for the mill he worked for to recognize his union...my grandparents and parents waited patiently for the depression to end...they waited for WWII to end......for the cold war to end........for me to be born (I was 36 hours overdue, keeping my mother in labor that long)...on and on........"patience is a virtue" in my family............thus, to wait a few months (maybe, it all depends upon my eye surgeon and if I need extensive eye surgery) is no big deal. The worse that could happen is that there is a better iMac brought out, and the one I want is sold cheaper. No big deal.

Solidarity, mi amigo.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

hmmmmmph....procrastination....you know

walks like a duck, talks like a duck...likely is..........


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr. G. used to proscratinate. Now he just can't make up his mind.  [rimshot]


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

the good Dr had me convinced, I was hooked like a cod. After he gets his winter semester, then order new Mac, now we hear it could be 1 to 3 months. Let's face reality, it is alll a sham. 
he just likes trifeling with our affections, and there will be no Mac now or ever and we just have to accept the fact that our most prolific poster is a Windoid


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Be sure to read down to the very end. I have been asked to fly out to Texas next week, but I have a meeting with Steve Jobs, et al, on Sunday, April 27th. A press conference has been scheduled for April 28 containing announcements that Apple promises 'will be music to your ears'. I know that Macrumors speculates that a new "communicating device" may be released at the same event, as well as rumors of my long awaited Mac purchase order. Since I have been sworn to remain silent, I shall say no more. 

" No Dude, More Sales For Dell
By Gregg Keizer, TechWeb

11:17 AM EST Mon., Apr. 21, 2003 

The demise of the dude hasn't hurt Dell. 

Despite the retirement of its hip pitchman, Dell
recaptured the top spot from Hewlett-Packard as
the world's largest computer maker, according to
numbers released by two research firms. 

Dell accounted for 17.3% of global PC shipments
during the first quarter of 2003, market research
firm IDC said, compared with HP's 15.8%. The
next three in the top five--IBM, Fujitsu, and
Toshiba-- were far behind, with just 5.4%, 4.8%,
and 3.7% market share, respectively. 

Dell's strengths, IDC pointed out in its report, are
in the small- and midsize business areas. "

 As well, Michael Dell has announced that with Dr.G. and his family still owning and using three Dell computers, they may have found the ideal pseudo neo-Dell Dude Family Unit. 

If they only knew.................


----------

